# Ideas for new grill



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Custom Front Grille

Although I'm not sure if it will fit as the stock grille might be part of the entire front of the car.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

That won't fit. It's designed for either the Daewoo or Holden versions of the Cruze, where there isn't a Chevy logo in front with the bar across as part of the bumper.

I've seen people fit that kind of grill, but they have to cut the plastic bumper and customise it to fit the grill in.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Do you have an ECO or normal trim level?


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

bummer at the gas station!

i saw that one and liked it as well, until i noticed that it's not a direct fit.
if i ever change mine, i found a chrome oem-style replacement i'll go with - not just some overlay...

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

perlionex said:


> That won't fit. It's designed for either the Daewoo or Holden versions of the Cruze, where there isn't a Chevy logo in front with the bar across as part of the bumper.
> 
> I've seen people fit that kind of grill, but they have to cut the plastic bumper and customise it to fit the grill in.


True, but the only limit is how much work you want to put into it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

strngz0731 said:


> bummer at the gas station!
> 
> i saw that one and liked it as well, until i noticed that it's not a direct fit.
> if i ever change mine, i found a chrome oem-style replacement i'll go with - not just some overlay...
> ...


I've seen that one on the '12 Cruze. One of the managers of my complex has that trim on her '12 LT. I do like the first grill posted though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Black Wrinkle Front Grilles Replacement

I like this grille a lot more then the first one, but for $400 ?!?!?!? Thats craaaaazzzY!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The black is nice, that would fit well with my black granite/carbon look....


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I bet it would! If you blackend out your grille....oh man your cruze would look reallly good! especially with your headlights!


----------



## rlw_1224 (Nov 1, 2011)

Mine is an RS. Would be awesome if that grille fit. Is the chrome trim around the grille part of the stock grille assembly?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Which grille are you talking about? Im sure both of them would fit anyways....RS or non RS! 




rlw_1224 said:


> Mine is an RS. Would be awesome if that grille fit. Is the chrome trim around the grille part of the stock grille assembly?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Which grille are you talking about? Im sure both of them would fit anyways....RS or non RS!


This, the only thing that the RS does is modify whats below the main grille/headlights.


----------



## Cruzer59 (Jan 26, 2011)

rlw_1224 said:


> Mine is an RS. Would be awesome if that grille fit. Is the chrome trim around the grille part of the stock grille assembly?



2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE Parts - GM Parts Department: Buy genuine GM auto parts & aftermarket accessories at wholesale prices.

This may be an option if you just want to replace what's broken. Hope it helps, cheers.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I know this is old but what about the holden cruze feont grill fully open found one on ebay cant post it thow stupid phone 

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Finally got on a comp so here it is what i was talking about.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just found these on eBay today, kinda liking the look of these! 


2011-2012 Chevy Cruze For LT/LTZ RS pakage Bumper Black Billet Grille Insert | eBay


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I really like this too, however for North American Cruze's, we'd have to cut our existing grille (N) 

I would love to be able to switch back to stock parts easily but thats just me  

Im sure the roadruns is gunna look awesome, Im waiting on the rear bodykit for my RS cruze! 



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Finally got on a comp so here it is what i was talking about.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill hack it up haha

h3llion


----------

